# Merry Christmas Moebius & Denncom !



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just wanted to take a few moments and say Merry Christmas to all the good folks at Moebius Models and Denncom ...and thank you all for making many dreams come true this past year ! Looking forward to a super 2009 and from what you have announced so far...it's going to be Great!!!!







All the Best:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Mega Dittos!!!!!!!!!!! Frank, Dave, you all rock!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Merry Christmas, Frank, Dave, and Dennis...you guys have brought us Christmas for the last few months!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ditto! And I'd like to add the seasons greetings to Drew, Gil, Randy and Paul, who created add-ons that allow us to actually improve these already excellent kits, too! :hat:


----------



## Knight1966 (Sep 25, 2007)

Seasons Greetings Frank and crew,,Thanks for reminding me what it felt like to be 10 years old and genuinely excited about something.......April can't get here soon enough..


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

If you guys want to get a real nostalgia blast, put your Big Franky and Monster Scenes kits under the tree and experience Christmas circa the 60s and 70s all over again!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Just wanted to take a few moments and say Merry Christmas to all the good folks at Moebius Models and Denncom ...and thank you all for making many dreams come true this past year ! Looking forward to a super 2009 and from what you have announced so far...it's going to be Great!!!!
> All the Best:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I also have to add my "Thank You" to the team and wish you all a Very Marry Christmas and a Very Happy Year Years......:wave: You've made this big
kid very happy......:woohoo: I'm looking forward to a great "09".:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas Frank, Dave, and Dennis, and thank you for making it Christmas all year round! We do appreciate what you do for us and think the world of you for it.
All the best for the new year as well. 

Chris.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> If you guys want to get a real nostalgia blast, put your Big Franky and Monster Scenes kits under the tree and experience Christmas circa the 60s and 70s all over again!


Like this Chris ?
















:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Christmas 2008
-McDee:wave:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now THAT'S a beautiful sight!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

LOL!!! All it needs is you in your Doctor Dentons!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I've got them on right now!  ...But there is no way I'm sharing a photo of that! I mean it IS Christmas 
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Like this Chris ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool McDEE!!!Love the pic!

MMM


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Merry Christmas! God bless us everyone! (in my best Tiny Tim voice)


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, it's been a fun year! I hope all of you have a Merry Christmas! I think everyone here will be taking a day or two off, as we have plenty to do for next year. We need the rest! Thanks again, and have a Happy New Year's as well! Frank.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice sentiments here, folks - thanks! Let me also include a "shout out" to this Santa's superlative helper, Jim Craig. He is, to Monster Scenes, what Currier & Ives is to Christmas. 

But little time to rest in the Dencomm dungeons. The new MonsterScenes.net site is taking shape as is the...dare I commit to it...2009 Monster Scenes wall calendar. 

In your neck of the woods, though, have a Merry Christmas, Happy Hannukah, Festive Kwanzaa, or whatever other celebration you enjoy at this special time of year. The New Year promises to be busy in the world of Monster Scenes so rest up and get ready. 

Yessss...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like what I'm Hearing :thumbsup:
Merry Christmas :wave:
Denis:hat:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Like this Chris ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo McDee. 

Don't have anything new to add other than my thanks to Moebius et. al for providing a Christmas experience year round. Nicely done, ladies and gents.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

:hat:Merry Christmas everyone:hat:
I have never seen this much styrene under a tree than this Christmas morning!:woohoo: now...where's my glue...:wave:
Denis


----------

